
APIs in less than 5 minutes with Strapi - infracloudio
https://www.infracloud.io/strapi-api-quickstart/
======
numlock86
What is up with the scrolling on that page? It totally bugs out for me. I
expect some JS stuff running in the background that thinks it's smarter than
my standard browser behavior. Makes it almost unreadable. Chrome 80 btw.

~~~
emmelaich
Also, why doesn't cmd+click open link (e.g. jamstack) in new tab, but right-
click (double-tap, menu, open in new tab) does?

Macos obviously, but same has applied to this and other sites on Windows with
equivalent key shortcuts.

~~~
afloatboat
They've added an eventListener that intercepts left clicks on anchor tags so
they can add a fadeout, but they don't account for modifier keys (CMD/CTRL)
changing the default behaviour. The context menu ignores this.

~~~
emmelaich
Thanks, good info.

------
pictur
strapi is a very good tool. but I don't think most of its features are
suitable for production. it seems to be progressing in a continuous
experimental state.

~~~
cerberusss
What did you try to build with it? In how far did that succeed? And did you
find a better alternative?

As an app developer, this looks pretty great. I can just click together a
backend and don't have to futz around in PHP or Python.

~~~
vSanjo
I'll throw in my 2c. It was my first adventure into a Node.js CMS and used
MongoDB for it's database. I'm a Javascript and Frontend Developer.

I've found it chaotically buggy - that is, sometimes it's great, amazing,
works as expected and other times it simple fails quietly and in such a way I
can't reverse easily - chaotic.

Saving changes to fields is hit-and-miss. Anything 'metadata'-related towards
fields is a scary thing now. We use it for a particularly lightweight project
but I wish we didn't after experiencing it enough now.

Note: I'm aware of its status, I still think they consider themselves 'alpha'
and the developer that chose this was aware of the risks.

~~~
cerberusss
Thanks a lot!

------
ben-gee
APIs in less than 5 minutes with Chalice

~~~
VvR-Ox
Thank you but not thanks!

This is another step into the AMZN hell where many and their data will be held
hostage decades from now if they only rely on their services.

They kill FOSS business models and try to lure you into their vendor locked
world to milk you.

I prefer using e.g. Flask to build an API in <5min.

------
winrid
This whole jamstack thing really took off fast. It's nothing new, but the
internet is better with it ...

